# FusionInventory-Agent



## angelvg (Nov 4, 2018)

Greetings,

I am installing the agent in several FreeBSD in the following way:
`$ su -
# pkg install -y p5-FusionInventory-Agent p5-LWP-Protocol-https p5-Proc-Daemon p5-Net-CUPS p5-FusionInventory-Agent-Task-NetDiscovery p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker
# sysrc fusioninventory_enable="YES"
# cp /usr/local/etc/fusioninventory/agent.cfg.sample /usr/local/etc/fusioninventory/agent.cfg
# echo 'server = http://inv.example.com/glpi/plugins/fusioninventory/' >> /usr/local/etc/fusioninventory/agent.cfg
# /usr/local/bin/fusioninventory-agent --debug
# service fusioninventory start`

In the manual command:
`# /usr/local/bin/fusioninventory-agent --debug`

The inventory of the installed programs and of the physical components is made (processor, RAM, etc.) and this information is sent to GLPI where it is stored perfectly.

Then as the client is running as a demon, since I executed the command in the installation:
`# service fusioninventory start`

The demon 24 hours later returns to do the inventory, the programs are detected correctly and are updated in GLPI, but the physical components are not detected and then proceeds to eliminate them from GLPI.

If I manually execute the command again:
`# /usr/local/bin/fusioninventory-agent --debug`

Once again the software and components are detected and registered in GLPI correctly.

On the FusionInventory-Agent website
http://fusioninventory.org/documentation/faq.html#missing-info-under-cron

He says:

"3.6 *Missing information when called from cron*
Most of the time, cron do not define a default PATH. In this case the agent won’t find important tools like dmidecode, lspci, etc"

I try to solve this:

Better add the full path in cron, and run FusionInventory-Agent directly from cron

`# edit /etc/rc.conf`


```
#fusioninventory_enable="YES"
```

`# edit /etc/crontab`


```
#PATH=/etc:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
PATH=/etc:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin
00      01      *       *       *       root    /usr/local/bin/fusioninventory-agent
```


----------

